# threading internal brake cable



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Just received my TCR Advanced 0. Rear brake cable housing was not long enough to allow the bars to fully turn. So went to put a longer housing and new cable in. Any tips on threading the brake cable through the top tube? Or is it just keep trying until you get lucky? So far, I am having no luck. I can just see it in there, but can't seem to get it to come out the hole in the rear of the top tube.

Thanks.


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

One of the guys at the LBS was having the same issue with his new Giant road bike. He said simply flipping the frame over made the cable find the hole really easy. Not sure it'll work on that one, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks. I tried lifting the front end up, but didn't try all the way upside down. I eventually did get it. Some on the component/wrenching forum have given me good tips for next time I need to replace the cable/housing.


----------



## bogeyman92 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sir, before you took it off you should have inserted the plastic straw that comes with the frame into the cable then pull...it should remain inside the frame for guide while changing your cables.Then insert the new cable wire again in this plastic straw so that you can insert the cable inside the frame easily...


----------

